
Classeur.io: Re-enjoy writing, with Markdown - orschiro
http://classeur.io/
======
k2enemy
The thing that would make all these markdown editors a killer app for me is an
easy way to link between documents. Something like vimwiki, where you can
surround a word or group of words with "[[" "]]" and it turns that word into a
[[link]]. These apps are great for editing a single document, but fall down
when you want to create a notebook or set of interlinked notes.

~~~
orbifold
Well org mode in emacs allows you to do that. I expect anyone reading
Hackernews is probably better served by something like org mode in emacs
running on some server that is remotely accessible. Then you can use something
like tramp to connect to it and edit all your notes in one place.
Alternatively just put them under version control and you are able to edit
them offline.

I really don't see how an app that implements maybe 1% of all useful features
a good editor has could compete for the attention of technical users.

~~~
mbrock
Can you imagine collaborating with someone who doesn't know how to use Org-
mode?

~~~
orbifold
Org mode works on text files that are formatted in a specific way, the basic
syntax is not more or less complicated than Markdown, so you can in principle
use it from any editor you want.

The way I usually collaborate on things like papers / technical documentation
is to assign specific sections, parts of the exposition to different people. I
think it is rarely productive to edit the same part of the document at the
same time, but I might be wrong or simply haven't found a use case.

Admittedly so far I have used Latex for serious projects, there you simply
create a master skeleton file and then people work on different sections
individually. The choice of editor then doesn't matter. Something similar
could be done with org mode.

I've only used org mode only for personal note taking, todo lists and drafting
documentation, but I would imagine it would scale fairly well to small teams
using it.

~~~
mbrock
You claimed that ANYONE on Hacker News would be better served by using org-
mode through tramp on a remote server.

If instead you had only said that YOU enjoy doing that, there would be nothing
to disagree with.

Generally, I think it's a pretty good principle to refrain from making blanket
statements about how other peoples' projects are unnecessary or whatever.

~~~
buster
He said "probably better served"..

------
nlte
[https://stackedit.io/](https://stackedit.io/) is my markdown editor of
choice. You can sync your documents with Google Drive, Dropbox, publish to
GitHub. Really not easy to beat, in my opinion. However, there's no live
collaboration feature currently in Stackedit so I'm interested to see what
Classeur has to offer in this respect. (Now I see that Stackedit and Classeur
are related projects, apparently both authored by
[https://github.com/benweet](https://github.com/benweet)).

~~~
anotheryou
I really like that you can write html tags inline. Do you know which "flavor"
or extension does this?

~~~
ptman
original Markdown?

------
vonklaus
I spent about an hour looking for a note taking app today. The problem with
most markdown editors is that the note taker rarely reads the note in
absentia. I mean, I read my notes as I write them and edit them, but more
often than not, I am changing them as I read or consult them.

The mou/macdown/classeur approach is to have a preview that can be toggled or
visible in split screen mode. Conversely, notes.app on Mac works really well
and you can write and read notes on the same "space" but it doesn't support
markdown.

Maybe I am an edgecase, but I would like to write notes in markdown and have
them render line by line[0] so that I have one document and not an editor and
a display. Almost wrote one myself but the opportunity cost of spending weeks
making it (if I could even deliver) would likely not offset the bit of
frustration I get using another editor.

If this exists, I want it bad.

[0] or like 3 lines at a time or whatever.

~~~
octref
Maybe Typora[0]?

[0]: [http://typora.io/](http://typora.io/)

~~~
vonklaus
Everyone has a note taking app that fits their style. This seems as close as
it can be for me. Love it. Also, I like how you cited it[0].

[0] in such a short comment.

------
an6n
Dear fellow hackers,

I've been looking for an application setup with what I could write my personal
(research) journal using vim with markdown annotation and with embedded
multimedia (screencaptures, mostly). It would be great to have a possibility
to attach files to notes, too.

Of course I would like the setup to be open source. Does anyone have similar
needs and perhaps solutions for them? I tried atom with vim-bindings-plugin
and markdown-preview but somehow the UI just didn't cut it for me when
compared to a native vim.

Please, share your setup if you have anything that resembles my need!

~~~
hyyypr
I'm using tiddlywiki [1] and I absolutely love it. You can host it where you
want (owncloud works fine), and it has basically everything you just
described.

I edit mainly using the web interface, but you can also edit the "tiddlers"
(each note) using any text editor. The note has it's metadata at the beginning
of the file.

I think I'm only using a very small % of TW's capabilities, but it feels like
a very powerful tool.

1: [http://tiddlywiki.com/](http://tiddlywiki.com/)

~~~
panglott
Yea, I used to use Wiki on a Stick on a flash drive. When I had to migrate
away, I ended up going to Evernote rather than Tiddlywiki. But it's a great
tool.

~~~
hyyypr
Was and still am a big evernote fan. I just switched away from it towards
tiddlywiki to be in full control of my data.

------
Mimick
I like it, waiting for the Linux application...

Hope to see more of this as application and not as web apps, I really don't
like this new web apps trend.

~~~
joeyspn
> I really don't like this new web apps trend.

I think the desktop apps will be probably also web apps... (built with nw.js
or electron).

~~~
coldtea
Only the simpler or the worse ones -- trading speed, utility, connection to
the OS, etc for ease of development.

~~~
vfrogger
meh, if it's a single developer, asking native apps for every platform on a
donation ware doesn't seem fair to me.

~~~
coldtea
No, I mean in the general case of web apps replacing desktop apps. I'm not
convinced Atom for example will ever overcome its pain points that are a
result of the technology it uses (breaking down on larger files, slowness, GC
pauses etc).

Of course for smaller shops, donation or freeware etc, it's fine.

And for apps like Slack, which are glorified web pages.

------
bachmeier
Nice interface, latex support, code block support, doesn't lock up your data,
uses pandoc rather than reinventing the wheel. That's how it's supposed to be
done.

I'm not sure I'm the target audience (would be hard to justify spending
$5/month given my current workflow) but it would be an excellent way to
collaborate. If it could handle really large documents, including organizing
them into sections, this would be an outstanding tool for commenting on a
student's dissertation (in particular, using a tablet).

------
ateevchopra
Due to missing support of `Markdown` in Blogger, I have been waiting for such
tool for a long time. Thanks to the team.

I will use if for some time and see if it can replace my evernote too.

------
vbsteven
The UI looks and works nice. I specifically like the the markdown quick
reference in the bottom right corner.

------
hnatt
[http://www.dillinger.io/](http://www.dillinger.io/) is much alike, minus
several integrations, collaboration and discussion.

------
xenihn
Curious to get opinions on what you guys consider to be the best OSX app for
note-taking in relation to day-to-day dev work, e.g. storing and retrieving
documentation, code samples/snippets (with insets, formatting, and colored
syntax, so that it's clearly separated from non-code text), etc... Doesn't
need to support markdown.

I love Quiver, but syncing it across multiple computers through iCloud is not
reliable, otherwise it would practically be perfect.

StackEdit is great, but I don't like how it's tied to a browser. I also don't
like being forced to store everything on an external server. I'm willing to
make an exception for iCloud because it's so damn convenient -- it's the only
form of cloud storage that I use for personal documents.

From reading this thread, I see that Classeur is from the same creator, which
is great news :)

Unfortunately, there's no desktop client yet, so it'd be nice to use something
else until then.

I currently store markdown (general insensitive documentation that doesn't
need to be kept local) and Ruby/Objective-C files (for snippets/examples) on
iCloud and read/edit/run them with Textmate.

~~~
yoz-y
I usually use just the plain OSX Notes app. It has added more features that I
care for and has some trouble _removing_ styles from stuff, but it works
everywhere. If you paste in coloured code then it will keep the colours.

I'd love to use Vesper, but no Mac client makes it a no go.

------
sandGorgon
The editor is great, but the UX flow between creation, upload to Wordpress,
save, export is very confusing. I have not been able to figure out how the
connect to Wordpress works in the first place.

The top menu fails to work when in full-screen browser mode (on chrome)
because the "you've gone fullscreen" popup blocks access to the top menu.

------
renke1
Deleting words (Ctrl-Backspace) does not seem to work.

~~~
inlinevoid
Yep. Seems like a really basic feature to lack.

------
singhrac
This is very slick.

Not to nitpick, but did anyone else find that some (important) keyboard
shortcuts were missing? Ctrl/Alt-Backspace in particular didn't work for me.
Though I guess vim doesn't have support for that either.

~~~
alkonaut
Wow, have been using computers since age 6 and been a professional dev for 15
years, never even heard of ctrl+backspace :D Thanks. (I tend to use
ctrl+shift+left/right to highlight, then delete. That tends to _always_ work)

------
andybak
Hey. It respects my line-breaks without making me jump through hoops.

Non-standard markdown but a welcome decision.

Numbered lists with gaps and line breaks are still impossible sadly. I'll see
if my other personal pet gripes against Markdown are handled any differently
when I remember what they are.

Admittedly Word and many other wysiwyg editors are sometimes less than helpful
in this area but at least it's possible without resorting to tricks such as
using double-dots to defeat the auto-formatting.

~~~
jdbernard
> It respects my line-breaks without making me jump through hoops.

And that's why I don't like it. I want to be able to wrap the source without
forcing the output to wrap too. Totally a preference thing. Wish there was a
way to change it according to your preference.

------
himhckr
My favorite one is LightPaper ([http://www.ashokgelal.com/lightpaper-for-
mac/](http://www.ashokgelal.com/lightpaper-for-mac/)). With multitabs and a
folder navigator, among others, I can keep and edit related documents
together. I wish it had a vi mode but other than that it's perfect.

------
te_chris
I use and love Ulysses

~~~
mrmondo
From your comment I just tried it out and immediately fell in love, it's
exactly what I've been looking for. Thank you.

------
n8m
When it comes to markdown I think I stick to Haroopad. It's cross platform and
has pretty much all I need ->
[http://pad.haroopress.com/](http://pad.haroopress.com/)

------
ewillbefull
Just used the interface... wow I love it. I need something exactly like this.

------
roobine
I would like to have an easy way to link between pages, and if possible
specific sections of pages. Also a tag system would be nice.

------
visakanv
I use Byword, works for me, but if I weren't already very comfortable using
that, I'd probably try using this. Nice.

------
talles
The pricing applies just to the web version or it has something to do with the
desktop version too?

------
skybrian
Are there examples or documentation? What does it look like if you publish to
Github?

------
wodenokoto
This is a very slick app and a very nice landing page. Well done and good
luck!

------
jevgeni
I have a box at terminal.com with vim. Costs way less.

------
alkonaut
Yes! Like dillinger (and others) but with proper inline html support (that is:
I can have documents with data tables without having to inline images for it).

